# New shipment----->



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

2- 2" BLACK PIRANHAS

1- 6" BLACK DIAMOND PIRANHAS

10- 1/2" RED BELLY PIRANHA

1- 5" TIGER PIRANHA

I love my fish what can I say


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

what is a tiger piranha?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> what is a tiger piranha?


 manueli...








to Piranha Discussion


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Where did you order them from?? and how much did each cost??


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o aright thnx.


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

my tiger was 150.00 and my blacks were 45.00 and my reds were 15.00 each..
And I had a friend get them form one of his friends that lives out of state..


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I'll be the first to say LET SEE SOME PICS


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

this is my tiger


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

my baby reds


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice, whers the rhoms at>?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

vtecone said:


> this is my tiger


 that pic looks awful fimiliar :nod:


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

you wish the pics looked fimiliar


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Hareball said:


> vtecone said:
> 
> 
> > this is my tiger
> ...

























i saw that somewere


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

yhea just today... from my tanks to your eyes


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice diamond black


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

Its a very shy fish never likes to show off in fronf off me... he waits till im long gone.. but my little blacks eat everything i drop in the tank..


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

vtecone said:


> yhea just today... from my tanks to your eyes


 your full of sh*t. they are my pics.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

OK! I don't know about Hareball but I don't think it's funny...









That diamond rhom looks awfully familiar. Do you know why? Because it's at my house! I did NOT give you permission to use that pic, let alone say that it's your fish. Someone got banned from both P-Fury and PFish for doing exactly that.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Hareball said:


> vtecone said:
> 
> 
> > yhea just today... from my tanks to your eyes
> ...

























busted


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Bob, I thought you sold him that fish so I didn't comment. But when I saw my fish. That's a different story...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DonH said:


> Bob, I thought you sold him that fish so I didn't comment. But when I saw my fish. That's a different story...


and what a sweet rhom it is








and that manny has nice coloration
hareball and donh nice p's









now we have to find out who's baby reds those are


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

he may have bought that fish from the guy I sold it to. but the pics are clearly not from his house.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

vtecone i love your intrests
I buy and sale piranhas, this is what I can get.
2 1/2" BLACK PIRANHA (Serrasalmus rhombeus) -$45
3" BLACK PIRANHA (Serrasalmus rhombeus) - $65
5-6" BLACK PIRANHAS (Serrasalmus rhombeus) -$165
7.5"-8" BLACK PIRANHAS (Serrasalmus rhombeus) -$265

5-6" BLACK DIAMOND PIRANHAS (Serrasalmus rhombeus) -$200

3-4" GOLD PIRANHA (SERRASALMUS SPILOPLEURA) -$90
5-6" GOLD PIRANHA (SERRASALMUS SPILOPLEURA) -$125

5" MANUELLI -$200

1/2" RED BELLY PIRANHA (nattereri) -$15
1.5"-2" RED BELLY PIRANHA (nattereri) -$25
3" RED BELLY PIRANHA (nattereri)- $40

3"-3.5" SUPER RED, RED BELLY PIRANHA (nattereri) -$70
4"-4.5" SUPER RED, RED BELLY PIRANHA (nattereri) -$90

5" TERNETZI PIRANHA-$170
6" TERNETZI PIRANHA-$185

3" WIMPLE PIRANHA -$70
how long did it take to make all this up








and this is yours too


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

got them in socail


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i just noticed look at those prices


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

vtecone said:


> got them in socail


 how about that picture u took that i guess


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

vtecone said:


> got them in socail


why did you use someone elses pics without credit? I knew that was hareballs pic as soon as I saw it. Please provide an explanation...this type of thing is taken seriously here.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ok so wait are these teh fish that are currently in your possesion right now or youre just lying about everything dude?

if so


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I just emailed the guy I sold the manueli to. I will keep everyone posted on his reply.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Hareball said:


> I just emailed the guy I sold the manueli to. I will keep everyone posted on his reply.


 look at the background of his manny pic
its the same wall , rock and even gravel 
the same pic


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

You have been nailed! Why are you using other peoples pics as your own?
I would rather have no pics instead of claiming someones' elses.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

vtecone said:


> you wish the pics looked fimiliar


 but it can't be :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hareball said:


> I just emailed the guy I sold the manueli to. I will keep everyone posted on his reply.


 please do. A







is waiting in the wings.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

just what we need here a scrub


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow







you get banned for being a dumb douche bag...............................................I LOVE THIS PLACE!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its the principle of the matter. When people spend hundreds, even thousands on a fish, and take pride in their photopgraphy, you cant just take that and use it to advertise your fish.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

He's just like blade there's no need for him here!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

me or the dude who stole photos?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > wow
> ...


 that is so true thats why when i use someones elses pic 
i always say the persons name who's the owner and who took the pics
and if its ok with them
its the principle of it


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> me or the dude who stole photos?


The guy who put up pic's claiming they were his.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o then nice rhom DonH and Hareball!

and







to this moron


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think we need this topic to be








we know this guy is a fruad and there is nothin else to talk about


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

I love this sight 
you guy's don't mess around.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

lol what a turn of events. In my opinion I think he was trying to show us he had fish then he would ask who was interested in buying them then take the money and gone with the wind. A rip off faker.

"From my tank to your eyes", man you got balls to actually say that.

But lets listen to his defense first before banning.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

he is watching but not writing....i wonder why!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

reservoirdog51 said:


> I love this sight
> you guy's don't mess around.


 Damn right!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm waiting to hear what he has to say


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Coldfire said:


> I'm waiting to hear what he has to say


 i dont think it will happen. DonH and Hareball, PM me with how you want this handled.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This guy isnt winning any intelligence awards.....lets go on the largest piranha site and post very famous pics made by huge members of the community..... hmmmm...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am just insulted that he didn't add pictures of any of my guys














i am eager to see how this plays out. you'd think people would learn.

Joe :rock:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

he sent me an email with an explanation. I have asked him to explain here.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Just what we need .... a wannabeeeeeee


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I suppose he can give his explanation but the fact is he claimed the fish and pics to be right from his house.
no back peddling his way out of that.


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

No im not a wanna be anything a was just posting some pics that my fish guy sent to me.. of the fish he has waiting for me to pick up.. I do have piranhas i have 10 reds 3 blacks and 1 tiger the list that got posted is what my fish man sent me... hes been able to get all those fish .. I wouldnt of posted a pic if I knew its some ones fish thats not me...


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

"cough" FULL OF sh*t


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

1 black


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

your a little penis wrinkle.
here are some quotes taken from your post. each and every one of them goes against what you just said.



> I love my fish what can I say
> 
> this is my tiger
> 
> ...


you were better off staying silent.


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

black


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

keep digging your hole :nod:


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

two blacks


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

10 reds


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

> No im not a wanna be anything a was just posting some pics that my fish guy sent to me.. of the fish he has waiting for me to pick up..
> 
> Okay you're not a wanna bee.


I do have piranhas i have 10 reds 3 blacks and 1 tiger the list that got posted is what my fish man sent me... hes been able to get all those fish ..

If your fish guy was waiting for you to pickup you fish, then how coud you have received them?











> I wouldnt of posted a pic if I knew its some ones fish thats not me...
> 
> If you have the fish already, then prove yourself and take new pics and post an apology to these guys.


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

black and tiger tanks so what now


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

keep digging!!!


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

fucks


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

blacks and tiger tank


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

looks like you posted some more pics. How about close up with your finger on the edge of a clear shot of the P's


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

wow...first you have them, then you don't then you do.

how deep is the hole now?


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

small red


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

>>>>>>>>)


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

did anyone open that .exe file....it could contain a virus


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

vtecone, in all seriousness I would like any and all info about your supplier you can provide. please sharte this info with don h and xenon as well.
thanks


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

> did anyone open that .exe file....it could contain a virus
> 
> naw waste of time. The kid can't even take clear pics so what makes you think that he can attach a virus :laugh:
> 
> We'll porbably ease up on the little kid once he posts a few clear shots. Still waiting for the new pics


----------



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

These are some of the WORST fish pics I have seen to date!


----------



## vtecone (Sep 14, 2003)

use this to open them


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I for one am not going to open that .EXE (executable) file. Sounds like a bust to me


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I just recieved conformation that the S.manueli is still with the person I sold it to.



> yes bob, i still have it.........i moved it in a 60g. make sure you kick the guy's behind.
> 
> take care,
> xxxxxx


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

y waste anymore time with this twirp? He's probably some 10 year old kid. Just ban him already.


----------



## PiRaNhA2k (Sep 16, 2003)

loser


----------



## BUSTED (Sep 16, 2003)

> my tiger was 150.00 and my blacks were 45.00 and my reds were 15.00 each..
> And I had a friend get them form one of his friends that lives out of state..
> 
> Isn't the Internet a wonderful thing. Especially when one has the ability to trace. You might want to keep an eye out for the DFG. I believe there's a hefty fine for keeping Piranha's in an illegal state.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I like "his" original fish better.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

This must be a BIG misunderstanding... I'm sure anyone can mistaken the pics you have posted with your computer web cam to the pics Hareball has posted of YOUR manueli and these pics of YOUR diamond rhom. I'll take the liberty of posting them for you:

































I don't know about Bob, but my opinion...

If we set an example with Blade for stealing pics without permission, than this guy should follow in his footsteps.


----------



## PiRaNhA2k (Sep 16, 2003)

is this one his to???


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I agree don. if he said from the start that the pics he posted came directly from his supplier and were not his own then I would have felt bad for him knowing his supplier is a liar.

the only resolution I see is that he gets his supplier to come here and resolve this and our friend would be allowed to come back and chalk this up to being a show off...lesson learned and we move on.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

vtecone said:


> No im not a wanna be anything a was just posting some pics that my fish guy sent to me.. of the fish he has waiting for me to pick up.. I do have piranhas i have 10 reds 3 blacks and 1 tiger the list that got posted is what my fish man sent me... hes been able to get all those fish .. I wouldnt of posted a pic if I knew its some ones fish thats not me...










.so first he has them and then he doesn't...







...classic...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hareball said:


> vtecone, in all seriousness I would like any and all info about your supplier you can provide. please sharte this info with don h and xenon as well.
> thanks


I have suspended membership for 15 days until we can get in contact with the supplier. PM me with details.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im sorry if you feel beat up on today regarding this incident vcetore. You have to understand that when people buy fish, and put pride in their photography, to see it thrown around without their permission is the ultimate slap in the face. I know this could be a big misunderstanding....but we cant play around with this.


----------

